# Slot car race at my house. FREE JL SLOT CAR included



## CTSV OWNER

Well in the spirit of FORDCOWBOY inviting fellow slotheads over to his house I came up with a race idea. Since we all cannot make it to his house, I'll host a mail in race.

I will give and mail up to 20 slot cars (one car per household) to anyone that wishes to join in on the fun.

Entrants so far are...

1)wheelszk -red GTO
2) gearhead- White/Org Camaro
3)dyno dom -yellow corvette grandsport
4)coach 61- white convertible Mustang 
5)shocker 36-white/green Camaro
6)dyno-Blue GTO
7)41willys-silver chrome Willys
8)h.o.slotrods - White Cobra
9)hojoe -blue Cobra
10)bmt216a- black Challenger
11)desototjets- silver vette
12)mahorsc- orange Camaro
13)clydeomite-green Mustang
14)Fordcowboy- blue Daytona
15)Shipsgunner-pale Yellow Camaro
16)70SS-dark blue Corvette Grandsport
17)ParkRNDL- red chrome Camaro
18)Bearsox- silver chrome Camaro
19)Red73Mustang- blue chrome cobra
20)Albie-black Camaro

What you have to do is super tune the car useing only the peices that are in the car that I mail to you. Then mail it back to me. I will preform the tech inspections run the heats check the times post the results and mail the cars BACK to the entrants wheather they place first or last you will be guaranteed to get atleast one free car.

I will also provide Prizes for the top 5 places. They will be slot car related.

The tracks will be a Max Track dragstrip, A oval, and a road course. A computer will be used for timing and a averaging method of all 3 courses will be used.

Post on this thread so we can keep track of everyone that joins this event.

I hope my PM box will be filled quickly so if you get a bounce back message email me at [email protected].

I will clean and oil the cars as needed and fix any small issues that may arrise. 

This is all in the spirit of good clean fun so keep the cheating to a nonexistant level please.

Thanks Dave, aka CTSV OWNER aka GOOSE CHICKEN


----------



## CTSV OWNER

These are the cars I will mail out to you to use as a race car donor chassis. 


Here is a close up view. It's a not so common car.











Pick one of these bodys to use as a race car. First come gets first choice.


Dave


----------



## wheelszk

I'm in


----------



## Gear Head

Ditto...I pm'd you

I'll put some decals on the rear bumper so you guys have something to look at.:wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hi Dave,
I left you a PM. My 1st body choice would be yellow Vette coupe
in 2nd row on left. Next choices would be yellow Camaro w/black stripes
& white Camaro w/ red stripes. Thanks for contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

I'm in now that Nuther has sent me the secret go fast fact sheet..lol.. Any Mustang will do for me anything else if your out of them as I plan on winning anyways lol.. ROFLMAO..yes I found that funny...


Dave

Send me your address or paypal and I'll send ya shippin' money, or at least some internet money and bennigan coupons..


----------



## shocker36

PM sent.
My first choice would be the first row second car if its corvette coupe or any other coupe left
2nd would be the white and orange stripe Camaro
3rd would be one of the number 76 Galaxies 
What are the rules?


----------



## Dyno Dom

Well, Coach & Nuther, how about letting the rest of the entrants
in on the (doesn't have to be secret) "Go-Fast Fact Sheet"?  :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Dyno Dom said:


> Well, Coach & Nuther, how about letting the rest of the entrants
> in on the (doesn't have to be secret) "Go-Fast Fact Sheet"?  :thumbsup:


Took me 9 months to get him to mail me one.. lol.. Nuther shall I scan it and share with all our slottard friends? ( after the race of course lololol..)


Dave


----------



## Dyno

Im very interested. I sent you an email. Its an awesome idea. Just like the Real Street Eliminator competition in Hot Rod Magazine. Or the F.A.S.T (factory appearing stock) drag racing class. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

As for tuning the cars. 

All parts must be stock JL units. I'd prefer if we all use the honor system and just use the chassis I supply. This is just a fun race and no super hopped up arms magnets or anything.

Even the crappy tires must be the JL units. Of course I would true them up. I would also be inclined to clean up the gears, and adjust the shoes along with the spring tension. 

I will check the resistance of the arms if someone wins by a country mile, and get out my gauss meter to check the magnets.

Dave


----------



## roffutt

Cool, Idea! 

I know nothing of tuning t-jets.. so I'll leave this competition to the pros. 

Looking forward to see the results. When would be the deadline for the cars return and schedule for the race? 

-Robbie


----------



## 41-willys

HEY GOOSE!!!!!! 
It has been a long time my friend. How have you been? My daughter asked if you were the guy at Fest that gave her all the slot cars. I said yes and she said to tell you hi!:wave: and thanks for all the cool cars.:thumbsup:

By the way, I'll take a shot at it, someone has to be last. I'll use any body, you choose.
Thanks Bill


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

This sounds awsome i will give it a try. pm sent


----------



## hojoe

I'm in. Sounds like fun, I'll take the white Cobra if it's still available.
hojoe


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Hey 41willys tell your daughter she's welcome and thanks for remembering me.


To those of you whom wish to help pay for shippinig I would much rather you send Hankster a few bucks to keep this website paid for and up and running.


GOOSE!!!! he called me GOOSE......

I asked Hankster to reset my password but I did not get a reply.



Dave


----------



## fordcowboy

WELL I try it. man it's good your back. I missed you old freind. let the fun begin. fcb


----------



## fordcowboy

blue dayton or white dayton


----------



## clydeomite

I'm in i'll take green mustang with the brown roof
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## mahorsc

count me in 
question??////
can we lower body 
cut wheel wells 
i like the idea of using ever thing stock 
we do a bg-o-parts race the same way in may 
but we allow silicone tires
thanks kevin 

ps--also sent a pm


----------



## mahorsc

when are they going into the mail and when do we need to have them back to you


----------



## CTSV OWNER

mahorsc said:


> count me in
> question??////
> can we lower body
> cut wheel wells
> i like the idea of using ever thing stock
> we do a bg-o-parts race the same way in may
> but we allow silicone tires


I like the idea of modifying the body as you described. I wanted to say silicone tires are ok but was afraid people would get carried away with tire goop to make them stickier. If I find any evidence of tire goop I'll be replacing the tires. 

So Yes modify the body.

So Yes silicone tires. If you don't have any don't worry I'll provide them. 

I'll mail them out as soon as I get all of the regular mail addresses. I figure two weeks should be enough time to tune them up. So we just have to wait for enough people to sign up.




Dave


----------



## shipsgunner

Please count me in ...
I would like the yellow with black stripes... second row from the bottom and second from the left.

If not available then any car left will work as long as it doesnt have that gawdawful wing on the back of it...  Sorry, not a real Mopar fan... I know.. some folks think Im nuts... The rest of them know it for sure.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## hojoe

If the white cobra is already taken, then any cobra will do.
hojoe


----------



## 70ss

I'll ride along. Looks like fun. If availble I would like the black vette gs top right.


----------



## Gear Head

Dave, I pm'd in entry first day with body choice. I'll go with the white/org camaro or blue gran sport vette, oh and the best pit crew you have on staff to, I'll need it.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Do I see a red chrome AND a silver chrome Camaro? First choice red chrome Camaro, second choice silver chrome Camaro, third choice any Challenger or Fairlane or GTO that happens to be left...

i'll send a pm too. thanks for running this, Goose... fun stuff... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

couple questions...

what brand of track are the oval and the road course? i only ask because Tyco and Tomy/AFX have different slot depths. if we set up for Tyco, the pin will be short for a Tomy track, but if we set up for Tomy, the pin will bottom out on Tyco track... i kinda thought i remember that you use Tyco track, but I wasn't sure...

also... you said we can use just the parts of the original car. how much can we do to them? for example, on JL/AW chassis, i usually lengthen the rear body mount hole on the chassis so the body can "float" a little--otherwise it's really tight because the holes don't line up perfectly with the body. on the same note, i notch the rear screwpost on the body so the driven gear doesn't hit it. also, i recently tried dimpling the gear plate clamp to keep the idler gear from bouncing around, and it seems to work. is this kind of stuff allowed?

thanx...

--rick


----------



## shocker36

I saw that we can use silicon tires, is this of the slip on variety or silicon over sponge type, also what chassis mods are allowed? Im posting my question on here vs sending u an email so all can see what I ask just in case some one else was thinking the same way and try and help you on sending out multiple emails
Thanks


----------



## 41-willys

What happened to tuning up the chassis that is sent to us with NO extra parts,Tires etc? Like the post first started out?


----------



## Gear Head

I'll second that emotion 41-Willys!


----------



## bearsox

i'm in too if room allows ! Sent pm earlier but had to email as well. 

Bear :wave:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

ParkRNDL said:


> couple questions...
> 
> what brand of track are the oval and the road course?
> 
> 
> 
> also... you said we can use just the parts of the original car. how much can we do to them? for example, on JL/AW chassis, i usually lengthen the rear body mount hole on the chassis so the body can "float" a little--otherwise it's really tight because the holes don't line up perfectly with the body. on the same note, i notch the rear screwpost on the body so the driven gear doesn't hit it. also, i recently tried dimpling the gear plate clamp to keep the idler gear from bouncing around, and it seems to work. is this kind of stuff allowed?
> 
> thanx...
> 
> --rick


My Dragstrip is a Max Track with a Track Mate Timer
The Road Course Is a Tomy Track with a Ninco Timer 
The Oval is Tyco with the Tyco computer timer.


Please don't go crazy tuning this is meant to be a "fun spirited race" If you think it might be borderline then please don't go too far.

As for the type of silicone tires, The tires on the cars may be a bit hard due to age thats why I will be using the slip on silicone type. If you don't have any don't sweat it, I'll provide a brand new pair for you. 

If anyone is considerably faster than the normal I will pull that car aside and do a much more in depth tech inspection. 

Questions are good just remember we want good fine tuned cars. Not Super Cars that blow the others away

Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Waiting for addresses from

70SS
Dyno Dom

Dyno


Please PM me with the address to send the cars out to you.

As soon as I get these last three I will send out the cars.


----------



## 70ss

Address sent thanks


----------



## shocker36

Not to be a stickler about the rules, but what one person might think is outrageous the other might think is ok ie chassis, cutting, altering the motor or gears. We all agreed on cutting the body and silicon tires. I would be willing send back a couple of bucks back for you to supply the silicon tires so that way everyone will have the same size and type of tire after all you are coming out of pocket for the cars and S&H, also Id be willing to send back some guide pins for the different types of tracks you have. Once again great idea I like what you are doing for the hobby.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

PM reply w/address. Thanks for a great race idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

shocker36 said:


> Not to be a stickler about the rules, but what one person might think is outrageous the other might think is ok ie chassis, cutting, altering the motor or gears. We all agreed on cutting the body and silicon tires. I would be willing send back a couple of bucks back for you to supply the silicon tires so that way everyone will have the same size and type of tire after all you are coming out of pocket for the cars and S&H, also Id be willing to send back some guide pins for the different types of tracks you have. Once again great idea I like what you are doing for the hobby.:thumbsup:


Thanks I am going to buy enough slip on silicones for everyones cars. And the guide pins will be no problem either I have plenty spares there also.

Just a reminder if anyones cars are just too fast out of the normal. I will tech that car with much more scrutiny than the others. If I feel someone went overboard I will PM them and discuss how we will handle it. 

Oh Yea and HUGE PICTURES will be posted example...








note this car is completely JL Stock just very hard used. 

Ok we only need one more address before the mailing. Is there a way to check if Dyno has logged in recently? If he does not log in before Wednesday I will use a stand in car of my own.

Were almost ready to mail them out for tuning!!!

Dave


----------



## mahorsc

[
if you run the max and tomy 1st then you can trim pins if need for the tyco




QUOTE=CTSV OWNER;3142151]My Dragstrip is a Max Track with a Track Mate Timer
The Road Course Is a Tomy Track with a Ninco Timer 
The Oval is Tyco with the Tyco computer timer.


Please don't go crazy tuning this is meant to be a "fun spirited race" If you think it might be borderline then please don't go too far.

As for the type of silicone tires, The tires on the cars may be a bit hard due to age thats why I will be using the slip on silicone type. If you don't have any don't sweat it, I'll provide a brand new pair for you. 

If anyone is considerably faster than the normal I will pull that car aside and do a much more in depth tech inspection. 

Questions are good just remember we want good fine tuned cars. Not Super Cars that blow the others away

Dave[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dyno

PM Sent, sorry for the delay.

Thanks again.


----------



## albie

is there room for 1 more im an old rc drag racer i would love to mess with this.... albie


----------



## CTSV OWNER

OK I now have all the addresses and cars are picked 

As long as everyone is OK with their cars the race is on.

I will say two weeks should be plenty of time for everyone to tune up their cars. 

Also if anyone does not have the $ for postage let me know.
I will be providing slip on silicone rear tires if you don't have any, as the chassis are a few years old 
and the tires may have gotten hard over time.

I do have a local friend that is not on the board that will be helping run the races.

For running order I will put all your user names in a hat and in a second hat I will put the numbers 1-20

First I will pick a name then a number
then another name and another number
and so on until the feild is complete.

Good Luck and Have fun!!


Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

All sorted and ready to be boxed up.












This only took two hours, Just cut the top label off then use the label on the box to return. If you could put the top label into the box when returning to me I would appreciate it.











Dave


----------



## noddaz

This sounds like fun...
Sorry I missed it...
But thank you Goose, for doing this...

Scott


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey guys, I was wondering whoever finishes in the top 3 places would be willing to donate their cars for Dave to auction off on HobbyTalk & donate the money to Hankster for running this board. To help support the running of the board we all love & use. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## clydeomite

I think that's a great idea Lendell. i would say take it a step further and auction off the top 5 cars. That way Hobby talkers get a chance at a fast car for a reasonable price and the Board gets some funds for future use. Heck if I build a dog i might have to buy a car just to see where I went wrong:tongue:


----------



## hojoe

Sounds like a good idea to me too. Auction off the top winners for HobbyTalk.
I have two questions. If we 're racing a convertible, can we glue a driver in and can we add decals?
hojoe


----------



## Baggy

Good luck guys.:thumbsup: I will be sitting in the stands cheering you on.:wave:


----------



## albie

Got my flamin camaro today guys... Good luck to all... Albie


----------



## ParkRNDL

got my camaro today. can't wait to get started on it...

thanks goose!

--rick


----------



## Gear Head

Got the race pack today. This is such an awesome idea! Now lets see if I can make er run strong.


----------



## Dyno Dom

My package arrived today, Thanks! Certainly, a great idea!!! :thumbsup:
Are there any final items of info or rules to be addressed? 
Good luck to all & have fun!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

well i think we all should just donate 15 - 20 dollars(or how ever much) for the cars and let CTSV pass it on to HT. i would perfer to pay for my car now than to have to bid for it later,(if that was the case, and it wont be) and this way it would raise more money for HT if that is really what we are trying to do.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

You can donate to Hobby Talk anytime your ready. Hankster will appreciate it. And so will the rest of us for keeping this site going.
Shame on me for not donating yet.

I bought 26 pairs of slip on silicone tires last night from NJ Nastalgia Hobbys. 

Set your cars up with the Guide pin that comes on the chassis but Don't glue the guide pin to the chassis. I will trim it if needed to run on the Tyco track.


I will be running the Tomy Road Course first.

Then I will run the Max Track Dragstrip

The final track will be a Tyco oval. I will cut your guide pin to make your car run as best as possible on that track last.

I will clean the track before I run each car so everyone has the best surface to start with. I will be picking a name out of one hat then a running order number out of another hat. Don't complain thats just the way I'm doing it.

Set the car to be ready to run out of the box. I will not do any tuning, I will however oil and car that catches a case of the squeals.

I will not tighten or loosen the bodymount screws so set them as you wish for the car to be run. 

Dave


----------



## fordcowboy

How much power to the tracks? How long is the drag track? fcb


----------



## mahorsc

one quick note if you wait to install rear tire when you send it back your shoe set up may change (just a thought)

i got my car about hr ago so i have all day tomorrow work on thanks


----------



## bmt216a

My car came in the mail today. This should to a blast. :woohoo:


----------



## albie

Ok what Are the official rules I understand only parts in the kit so no changing gears to brass no upgrade axels upgrade brushes or upgrade armatures and no added braid.?? Am I correct or??? Also we can modify the existing car to what ever except going to the extreme of rewinding the arm correct... I just want to clarify so later I'm not like I didn't know I could do that..... Just asking thanks again for this fun contest... Albie


----------



## wheelszk

Just opened mine up ,came today I guess. Goodluck everyone.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

mahorsc said:


> one quick note if you wait to install rear tire when you send it back your shoe set up may change (just a thought)


If you send it to me with good new rear tires let me know not to change them. I'll get the new tires I have and measure the installed height.


"albie: Ok what Are the official rules I understand only parts in the kit so no changing gears to brass no upgrade axels upgrade brushes or upgrade armatures and no added braid.?? Am I correct or???

Yes You are correct. No replacing/adding the parts with anything non stock.


"albie:Also we can modify the existing car to what ever except going to the extreme of rewinding the arm correct... I just want to clarify so later I'm not like I didn't know I could do that..... Just asking thanks again for this fun contest... Albie" 

Correct no rewinds or shunts or installing bearings to the axles. 
Only tune up what the average racer can do. 


Dave


If you noticed the label on the boxes, I put your name on a card file. Just remove it and you will find that it's pre-addressed and ready to be returned just add postage. If you could put the card file label back inside the box I can return the car to you when were finished.


I like Fordcowboys idea of auctioning off the top three cars. This would reduce the stretching the rules and make it a donation to Hobby Talk.

As I said I don't want any money from doing this. So please do not offer to pay for the cars. Its my gift to you. 

Dave


----------



## Dyno

I got my beautiful blue GTO in the mail yesterday and already started to tinker with it. I had to go to dinner at a friends yesterday evening and didnt get home till a little past 1am. Much to the dismay of my girlfriend, when we got home, I immediately ran into the basement to run some baseline laps because I was so excited to get this project going. :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox

Got mine as well and hope to get into work on monday . Thanks Dave for doing this !

Bear :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

So we got started testing and tuning and setting up today for the Great Wild Goose Race of Winter 2010. Unloaded the donor chassis vehicle and the racing body at the shop...










Turning it by hand, the motor felt nice and loose, no binding or mesh problems to start with. I ran the first lap literally right out of the box, before oiling or anything... just to get a baseline and see how it ran untouched on the factory lube. It actually had a hard time keeping up with the tow vehicle, which is a clapped-out '62 Chevy wagon with a tired 283--i mean an old Christmas tree arm...










We wasted no time getting it on the lift and getting started.










A drop of Thunder Oil at the bottom of the arm shaft, and a couple drops of light oil elsewhere, and it was running much stronger, but still not putting the power down--and it was all over the track. Four of Weird Jack's standard Rocket Science tires fixed that right up, though... and then we mounted the Camaro body, which is lower and lighter than the Cuda that came with the chassis, and we had a nice smooth runner:










It was running so well after the first few test laps that we stopped for a large vanilla malt to celebrate.










Truth is, this is gonna be tough for me. Normally, when I take a car out of the box and it runs this good, I don't touch it. The ones I tinker more with are the ones that squeal or hop or are tight or not smooth. I mean, on this one I adjusted one of the pickup shoes because it wasn't laying as flat as the other, but that was it. I'm gonna have a hard time tweaking little things because I don't wanna fix what ain't broke. I think most of my tuning is going to be on the body--lowering it a little, opening up the side windows for ease of lubrication and weight reduction, maybe some decals...

anyone else wanna share their initial tuning experiences?

--rick


----------



## mahorsc

got mine to the track today o-my this car is good smooth no bent axles or wheels ran 4.1 seconds on oval untouched lubed with habbys free jet it droped 3.7 stared to adjust shoes it ran 3.5 i think i am done i am not sure i can make it any better just need to work on body the camaros frt fenders hit the tires ?? 

when do we need to have these back

thanks kevin


----------



## CTSV OWNER

mahorsc said:


> when do we need to have these back
> 
> thanks kevin


 I know it will take longer for the cars to get to Texas and west. So if everyone could send them back two weeks from when they recieved them that would be great.

Rick Great story line. Made for fun reading. And Yes these cars do run quite well out of the box.

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

just a quick side note--

ran this back to back with some known JL/AW rockets, and it is NOT the fastest horse in the shed. so there is room for improvement. hmmm.....

--rick


----------



## shocker36

Just received my Camaro today looks great, bummer my software isnt up and running on my track yet to do base lines with, Ill have to do it the old fashion way...yup that sounds fast. Are the tires you are using the same size as the JL? Glad to hear everyones car so far has been good I bought a JL when the first came out and they where terrible and havent bought one since so this outa be fun good luck to all.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Goose.,the Stang made it safe and sound today. going to work on it this week and get it back out to you.. hope to have the track back on its legs in the morning for testing. Now I just hope i don't get to embaressed lol...


Dave


----------



## 70ss

Vette is here. Will get to work on it and have it back to you. Thanks


----------



## desototjets

Got my Vette today as well. Looking forward to tuning it up.


----------



## 41-willys

I received my racer today also. now I have to get to work on it:wave:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

its here. TnT time.


----------



## Dyno

Ok, So I ran a "few" (lol) testing laps, and this car is quite good compared to the average JL/AW car I normally get. On my 36' running length road course I was able to run 8.1 stock. That is 1.2 seconds faster than the last one I got. I think it is due to the fact that the tires werent as dry as the last car. This car stuck to the track much better. After silicone tires, some "tweaking and tuning" and maybe 200 more test laps, I got the car to run a 6.41 with 6.6s consistently. I have only one more thing to try and I will be sending her back for the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## mahorsc

mines back in the mail yee haaaaa


----------



## Dyno

Mines all packed up and should be shipped out tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

got .5 of s econd out of it today.. will tweak one last time tomorrow see if i can get a sub 2.o out of it then its back at ya...thanks again got me motivated to get the track back up and running.


----------



## bearsox

*Slot car race at my house*

Well i hope to have mine in the return mail on monday . It was a weird go and i have no idea what will happen ( part of the fun ) . As my track is portable and is still on loan ... i did all work on my BRP Pit Pal. So she sounds good but no idea how she runs LOL. Just having fun either way but will be curious as to how she does without track time . 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Grampa Ho

Don't know about the rest of you slot heads but I am paying attention to this one!!!!
GREAT IDEA Dave.
Gotta love a stock and tune long distance and for agreat cause I might add.
Rich "Crazy HO" rchora.com


----------



## mahorsc

i sell these things as full tilt race cars (slot tech shoe -sticky tires-heavy frt ends -) i forgot how hard it is to set up stock shoes -bent axles this is going to fun and interesting 
and i am sure we all drive diff. so car set ups are going to be diff
can wait to see some results


----------



## Pug_WD

Just joined the forum recently but I have to say this is an awesome idea. :thumbsup:
Once all the cars are returned, it'd be awesome if the entrants could share a little documentation of their mods and tweaks prior to the event being run.

Would be an invaluable learning experience for some of us (and a lot of fun working out which we think are the strongest contenders) to see if what we think are viable tweaks proven one way or the other.

Kudos to the OP for organising it.:dude:


----------



## desototjets

I just dropped mine in the mail.

Adjustments I made were to restrict the pick-up shoe travel by bending the top of the front and folding it over. This was really necessary as the body of the 57 Vette has the front post even with the body and the shoes were hitting to body. Folding the top kept them from hitting.

I also lapped the gears and installed silicons on the rear and slightly reduced the diameter of the front tires. I couldn't lower the body due to the aforementioned pick-up shoe issue.

Looking forward to see how my car does against the rest of the field.


----------



## ParkRNDL

so far, all i've really done is lower the body:










you almost can't tell that it's been lowered... but look at how much of the chassis is visible below the rocker panel. also, in teh lowered photo, you can juuuuuust barely see the gear plate clamp above the door handle. still isn't much, but the Camaro is really quite low out of the box... i have mounted a couple up on racing cars in the past without lowering them at all.

i just BARELY nibbled at the wheel wells with a Dremel, which is why the rears look better centered in the wells... and I attacked the windows too. opened them up and removed the excess material at the bottom of the windshield and rear window. i actually kinda sharpened the bottom of the rear window to almost a knife edge to make sure it cleared the driven gear...










now i'm cruising the Net for inspiration for decal/number themes.

man, it hurts to think about taking apart a chassis that already runs good to lap the gears... i might just leave it...

--rick


----------



## bearsox

*Did a bit of body work to the Camaro as in a tad lower , dremeled the rockers to get some body rock , cut back the front post to allow axle to actually spin etc etc etc . Other than that just polished comm and lapped gears and used burnishing tool to cleanup some hole slop , also did some shoe adjustment to limit at rear and pinch set bend #5 to improve electrical contact. Not alot else i could do and so ....... it's now just for the fun part to see what happens when ya do it all trackless LOL !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ParkRNDL

OK, I talked myself into taking it apart and dragging out the old toothpaste tub to lap the gears.

Good Lordy.

I never did this on a JL/AW before. It makes a difference. I'm currently doing it to another one just because I don't wanna put the stuff away without getting a couple done like this.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy

Hey Dave, I want in if its not too late. I would prefer the fairlane, or any of the sport vette bodies (if there is any).
do you want address mailed to your pm box?


----------



## Pug_WD

sethndaddy said:


> Hey Dave, I want in if its not too late. [...]


I think the field's full, judging by the list in the first post (otherwise you can bet I'd have been querying the international entry side of things).


----------



## shocker36

I noticed some of you are putting different tires on all 4 corners anyone else sending thiers back with different tires on it?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

sethndaddy said:


> Hey Dave, I want in if its not too late. I would prefer the fairlane, or any of the sport vette bodies (if there is any).
> do you want address mailed to your pm box?





Pug_WD said:


> I think the field's full, judging by the list in the first post (otherwise you can bet I'd have been querying the international entry side of things).


Yes as you see the feild is full and the time at which I wanted to run the race would end up delayed. I will keep both of you in mind for my next event. 

I'll just have to figure what and how I'm going to do my next event.


Dave


----------



## desototjets

A cool event would be to send the group of cars to each individuals track and compile points for an overall winner.


----------



## Pug_WD

CTSV OWNER said:


> I will keep both of you in mind for my next event.


Thanks bud, 'preciate it. :thumbsup:


desototjets said:


> A cool event would be to send the group of cars to each individuals track and compile points for an overall winner.


I dunno, I think Dave's facilities are hard to beat, what with the cross-section of track types and the timing equipment, not to mention him being able to oversee the homologation side of things.


----------



## mahorsc

i was under stand the rear tire could only be changed i did trim frts to make them round and glued them



shocker36 said:


> I noticed some of you are putting different tires on all 4 corners anyone else sending thiers back with different tires on it?


----------



## Dyno Dom

I only added a pair of rear slip on tires. I thought the spec rules
called for the original JL "cxxxxy" tires to be used, but could be trued.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Dyno Dom said:


> I only added a pair of rear slip on tires. I thought the spec rules
> called for the original JL "cxxxxy" tires to be used, but could be trued.


Yes Exactly, just true the front stock tires and replace the rears with slip on silicones.


Dave


----------



## shocker36

Not a problem. I just happened to have some 2 cent o rings from the local hardware store
that happened to work out Ill go back and cut down the factory tires

Thanks


----------



## desototjets

I almost went with the o-rings too as the car ran faster with them but thought it might be stretching the rules a bit.


----------



## 41-willys

:waveave, the racer went out in todays mail


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dave,
The yellow GS Vette has been mailed & onto the races!


----------



## 70ss

Vette is on its way back.


----------



## albie

Black camaro should go out tomorrow....


----------



## bearsox

*Dave the silver Camaro went out tuesday so you will have her soon ! 

Thanks Bear :wave: *


----------



## shocker36

Can I use one of those flush mount screws for the front end? Mine should be going out as soon as I find out.:thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

white cobra on its way back. didnt have any silicones to test with hope you have some to race with.all i get it to do is spin and slide would be a great drifter car. i have had alot of fun doing this as i dont play with tjets so it was very interesting thanks for the oppertunity. would have been interesting to of had someone build one of these by sugustions form all of the other ht members that was not entered.


----------



## bmt216a

Gold Cuda will be in mail in the AM. I didn't realize how bad these old hands and eyes were. I just hope to finish in the top twenty.  Will be cool hearing the results.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

shocker36 said:


> Can I use one of those flush mount screws for the front end? Mine should be going out as soon as I find out.:thumbsup:


No just the stock screws please.


Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dave, For the front post I used the stock screw but filed it down.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Dyno Dom said:


> Dave, For the front post I used the stock screw but filed it down.


Thats fine.

Just so you know I'm working on my table for my dragstrip while all of you are working on your cars. I'm getting closer to putting the track back on the table.

Dave


----------



## clydeomite

Green/Brown Mustang is heading east. I changed the screw before it was posted you could not???. It's one of the first things I do. Lower the body and tap the hole. The rear tires I mounted may not be any good they are realy old silly's.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Gear Head

The Camaro was loaded up on the trailer and shipped West. I kept putting off shipment in hopes of finding more time to play since the first night after receiving it. Unfortunately, it never happened. She's 100% legal however! Good luck to all.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I was hoping to get some more tuning time too, but no such luck. it's finally on the trailer headed for NJ...










see you all at the track!

--rick


----------



## speedracer32

im in what do i have to do


----------



## fordcowboy

My car is on it's way back to you . lendell


----------



## hojoe

I'll be mailing the blue cobra as soon as the post office opens. When I got it it sounded like an old Magnasonic AFX, but with a little lapping and oiling it smoothed it out. Good luck to all.:thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## CTSV OWNER

speedracer32 said:


> im in what do i have to do


Oh, I have a full feild of racers. the cars have gone out and alot of them are on their way back for the races.

In a few months I'll have another race of some sort or another. 


Dave


----------



## coach61

Quick note the stang is on its way vback to you left priority this morning.. its smooth if nothing else.. Decals are not coated so they should add some entertainment as they fly off as the car reaches its cruising speed of around 7 mph...lol.. got the gear reset ok so hopes it holds together lol...if not its still been a ton of Fun Goose thanks!


----------



## shipsgunner

Got the Cammy in the mail to you yesterday... I reused the stock tires because I did not know which ones to use. Over all the car was kinda noisy but a little tuning and some oil made all the difference.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Just waiting on the final few cars. Then I'll open up the boxes and check them out and post some pictures.

I just hope the cars don't spoil while waiting in the boxes for the final few.


David


----------



## slotbubba

Go get'em Dan.....found out about this one too late!


----------



## vaBcHRog

Dave,

I won't get my car ready and out before Monday/Tuesday if that is too late I acn hold it till your next race

Roger Corrie


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Roger, I sent your car out late so No problem, We don't have a tight schedule to go with. So work on that puppy this weekend and send it back early next week. Even with your car I'm still a few shy of a full field. 


Dave


----------



## shipsgunner

CTSV OWNER said:


> Roger, I sent your car out late so No problem, We don't have a tight schedule to go with. So work on that puppy this weekend and send it back early next week. Even with your car I'm still a few shy of a full field.
> 
> 
> Dave


Did my yellow and black striped Camaro make it? I mailed it Monday... should be there today.

Thanks
Dan
Chesapeake, VA


----------



## CTSV OWNER

shipsgunner said:


> Did my yellow and black striped Camaro make it? I mailed it Monday... should be there today.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan
> Chesapeake, VA


Yes Dan arrived today 1-28-10

Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

I don't know Dave, what's up?  I thought we were shooting 
for 2 weeks from receipt of cars from you. Sounds like some cars will be 
going back to you in crates, fully blueprinted & turbocharged.


----------



## shipsgunner

Dyno Dom said:


> I don't know Dave, what's up?  I thought we were shooting
> for 2 weeks from receipt of cars from you. Sounds like some cars will be
> going back to you in crates, fully blueprinted & turbocharged.


Actually, I sent mine in a hermetically sealed dropforged clear polycarbonate plastic container complete with cosmoline and bubblewrap for protection. I added the turbo in an hour.. the rest took a few moments longer with a small hammer and a blowtorch... :freak:

ROFL... 

Two weeks should be plenty... but aso remember, I have no life outside of work, eat, PS3 MW2, hardware and software engineering (hobby) and race 3 HO classes in a club, ensure Im at church on Sunday... otherwise Im bored...  I had much less time when the kids were home... everything else is just filler for the time I never had available to me when they were home...LOL

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Your right two weeks should be enough. But to be perfectly honest some of us take more time to get to the post office than others. Others of us have good intentions but for some reason or another just can't seem to finish the task at hand. With that in mind after the initial 20 cars were mailed out I send another batch incase some cars were no shows. The second group of cars were to be used in place of those no shows. 

I sent the second batch out just about two weeks ago. I hope to see them during the middle of next week.

I just wanted to fill the feild and I am still waiting on 5 cars. I did not want to race my own cars just to fill the feild.

Dave


----------



## wheelszk

You should have had mine a week ago.
Bill


----------



## CTSV OWNER

wheelszk said:


> You should have had mine a week ago.
> Bill



Hey Bill, I did get yours. and many others I just did not feel right about calling out the people on the board that are slow to send the cars back. I will PM them this weekend to remind them.


Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog

*Ready to roll out of shop*

Here is my entry ready to roll out of the shop and onto the hauler










Roger Corrie


----------



## hojoe

That's really nice Roger. Looks like it'll kick my cobra's a$$.
hojoe


----------



## vaBcHRog

hojoe said:


> That's really nice Roger. Looks like it'll kick my cobra's a$$.
> hojoe


Don't know there were some other things I wanted to do. I wanted to take some of the slop out of the rear axel, move both front and rear wheels out a tad, grind the fronts down some more and lower the body soem then take out the side glass and lighten up the roof, hood and trunk area. It was fun I need a nice distraction.

Roger Corrie


----------



## sethndaddy

Goose,
I'll get my car in the mail today, shouldn't take long going cross the state line.


----------



## shocker36

Mine went out Saturday 2 day priority mail should have it by today.:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

left this morning AM.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok it's on for this weekend Super Bowl Sunday. Saturday I'll open up the boxes and take some pictures of the entrys.


I'll start a new thread for the actual race. And let this thread die out.


Looks like we have a 99% return rate. Good Job gang!


Dave


----------



## shocker36

What the new link going to be called so we can keep an eye out for it?
Thanks


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I.ve been working on the dragstrip all day. I made the new table and I am now wiring up the timer and making a light bridge. 


I'm cleaning up the tracks for optimum performance. And cleaning up for the camera views.


I wanted to name the race GOOSE CHICKEN"S 2010 TRIATHLON RACE.


Dave


----------



## shocker36

Any pics of the cars yet?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I now have the tracks cleaned spotless, I opened up the boxes and did a quick tech. A few have non JL front tires. I'll replace these as needed. I may have to resize the stock tires to fit the lowered body. I took pictures of each car and will post them to photobucket and then put the pictures in the new thread. 

All the racers have made me clean up and get my track in the best running condition I can. And I Thank all of you for that.

I'll Start the new thread tonight 2-11-10, and post pictures of the cars.

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

CTSV OWNER said:


> (snip)
> 
> A few have non JL front tires. I'll replace these as needed. I may have to resize the stock tires to fit the lowered body.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Dave


hey, I dunno if you noticed... My car has non JL fronts, but I included the original JL tires in the box...

--rick


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Yea your just one of the offenders. I'll send over the non-conformist JL Police when the race is over so they can debrief you.:tongue:


Dave


----------



## coach61

CTSV OWNER said:


> Yea your just one of the offenders. I'll send over the non-conformist JL Police when the race is over so they can debrief you.:tongue:
> 
> 
> Dave


ohohoh can I go? can I? can I? I just ordered a new set of Pink cuffs will be so perfect for this..lol


----------

